# The " white death " is closing in on us fast .



## mmcmdl (Dec 15, 2020)

Haven't had an inch in the past 2 years , so tomorrow and Thursday could be quite interesting out on the roads . Wonder if the drivers remember how to drive in the snow ?  Stay safe out there , looks like up around Albany and my property could be getting 2 ft. + . The snowmobilers and businesses will love it !


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 15, 2020)

I don't have to go anywhere in the next couple of days so I am good.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 15, 2020)

My son in New Haven, CT expects a foot or more. Southern VT 6-7 inches or more. We are getting 0"! Yay!


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 15, 2020)

What is this white stuff you speak of? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superburban (Dec 15, 2020)

Come on, you know everybody back there has to re-learn how to drive in snow every year. I always dreaded the first snow fall of the year.



And the second, and third, Ok I hate snow.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 15, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Come on, you know everybody back there has to re-learn how to drive in snow every year. I always dreaded the first snow fall of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> And the second, and third, Ok I hate snow.


When I lived in Denver, it was the same way.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 15, 2020)

I am really excited for the snow but which 12 year old isn’t I’m going to plow my neighbors driveway and he said that he would pay me but we changed it to that I get paid in metal because he is a cnc machinist he has a lot of drop offs


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 15, 2020)

I'll be driving an old international for the next few days. By Thursday afternoon I'll have shifted the truck at least 35,000 times.
Here is a picture of my rig from last year. Take note of the left rear tires.



I had my wheels too close to the edge of the road in a swampy area and the road gave and pulled the truck in a ditch. Well, my truck made the ditch. It took a backhoe,  and a loader to get the truck back on the pavement. 

I also hate winter.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 15, 2020)

Ok I’ll admit that when I lived where it snowed in the winter I loved the first snowfall. I owned a Subaru Legacy and the thing was an absolute blast in the snow. 
An empty parking lot, 3 or 4 inches of snow and full-lock power slides became the order of the day. 
That was usually followed by an hour or two of dragging my neighbours out of the ditch with my truck. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Superburban (Dec 15, 2020)

Jim F said:


> When I lived in Denver, it was the same way.


I live on the other side. This is a desert, less then 6" of precipitation a year. If we do get snow, they do not even plow the road, as it will be gone the next morning. We do get cold here, but the humidity is so low, it does not bite like back east. I do not miss the cold wet January's back there.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 15, 2020)

Superburban said:


> I live on the other side. This is a desert, less then 6" of precipitation a year. If we do get snow, they do not even plow the road, as it will be gone the next morning. We do get cold here, but the humidity is so low, it does not bite like back east. I do not miss the cold wet January's back there.


Yep, I went through the tunnel a couple time, not many.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 15, 2020)

Jim F said:


> Yep, I went through the tunnel a couple time, not many.


I moved here a tad over ten years ago, and only left this town a handful of times, But never in the winter. I got my share of driving in the winter, for over 15 years back In Pa, driving truck.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 15, 2020)

Superburban said:


> I moved here a tad over ten years ago, and only left this town a handful of times, But never in the winter. I got my share of driving in the winter, for over 15 years back In Pa, driving truck.


I lived in Denver from 1994 to 1999, then TX for awhile, back in PA.
I am in North Central PA, Williamsport area, we are supposed to get 6-18".....


----------



## Superburban (Dec 15, 2020)

Yea, I still have a bunch of relatives back there, so we do track your weather. I lived in south central Pa from 1973 to 2009, Been through plenty of deep snow storms.

I'll bet the stores have already been sold out of bread and milk.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 15, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Yea, I still have a bunch of relatives back there, so we do track your weather. I lived in south central Pa from 1973 to 2009, Been through plenty of deep snow storms.
> 
> I'll bet the stores have already been sold out of bread and milk.


I lived in Hanover for a few years, 2005 -2011, my brother still lives there.


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 15, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Ok I’ll admit that when I lived where it snowed in the winter I loved the first snowfall. I owned a Subaru Legacy and the thing was an absolute blast in the snow.
> An empty parking lot, 3 or 4 inches of snow and full-lock power slides became the order of the day.
> That was usually followed by an hour or two of dragging my neighbours out of the ditch with my truck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Icy parking lots are funner.  Spinning donuts until the rear end is leading the spin.   Turn right and leave it floored.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 15, 2020)

Jim F said:


> I lived in Hanover for a few years, 2005 -2011, my brother still lives there.


I lived in Lebanon from 73 to 94, then in York until we moved in 2009. I know Hanover well. 



Dhal22 said:


> Icy parking lots are funner.  Spinning donuts until the rear end is leading the spin.   Turn right and leave it floored.


The best way to learn driving in snow, is in a parking lot.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 15, 2020)

Superburban said:


> I lived in Lebanon from 73 to 94, then in York until we moved in 2009. *I know Hanover well.*
> 
> 
> The best way to learn driving in snow, is in a parking lot.


I worked at Cooper Motors.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 15, 2020)

Is that the ford dealer on the East side? Is Williamsport better?


----------



## Jim F (Dec 15, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Is that the ford dealer on the East side? Is Williamsport better?


The Lincoln Dealer, at 116 and 216.
Not really, kinda the same, just bigger.


----------



## brino (Dec 15, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I had my wheels too close to the edge of the road in a swampy area and the road gave and pulled the truck in a ditch.



It is often difficult to discern the shoulder in the sea of white.
Last year I was trying to "share the road" and got caught by the ditch....luckily the "other vehicle" was a tractor and I had a chain.....

It just got cold here.
Last year I plowed snow three times in November. 
This year I shingled two sheds in November!

-brino


----------



## Superburban (Dec 15, 2020)

Jim F said:


> The Lincoln Dealer, at 116 and 216.
> Not really, kinda the same, just bigger.


Yea, thats the one I'm thinking of. 

I was only up your way a few times back in the 80's. Otherwise, it was a flyby on I80.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 15, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I'll be driving an old international for the next few days. By Thursday afternoon I'll have shifted the truck at least 35,000 times.
> Here is a picture of my rig from last year. Take note of the left rear tires.
> 
> I had my wheels too close to the edge of the road in a swampy area and the road gave and pulled the truck in a ditch. Well, my truck made the ditch. It took a backhoe,  and a loader to get the truck back on the pavement.
> ...


brino is right, it is not easy to see the edge. Many years back, many places used to install reflectors, but you could see those cut back over the years. snow plow drivers is a thankless job. Keep safe out there.


----------



## savarin (Dec 15, 2020)

Err, whats cold?


----------



## Nutfarmer (Dec 16, 2020)

Snow is best when viewed out a window, while sitting in front of a wood fire sipping on a hot beverage. More power to those who have to venture out in it.


----------



## devils4ever (Dec 16, 2020)

Here is NW NJ, we're expecting 12-20" with high winds. Luckily, I work from home and I don't have to go out into it. 

Key West is looking real good right now!


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 16, 2020)

You guys up in Pa. look like you're going to get the brunt of it . York , Harrisburg , Lebanon , Scranton and up into Binghamton are directly in the crosshairs . Hope nobody has a trip planned up I81 today .


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 16, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> You guys up in Pa. look like you're going to get the brunt of it . York , Harrisburg , Lebanon , Scranton and up into Binghamton are directly in the crosshairs . Hope nobody has a trip planned up I81 today .


Going somewhere?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 16, 2020)

I had planned on going up to Norwich NY to scout out a lakefront property but it's not going to happen . ( today )


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 16, 2020)

Went to bed last night, it was 7deg F. Currently 2deg F and....climbing??? Sun, where are you sun?


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 16, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> Icy parking lots are funner.  Spinning donuts until the rear end is leading the spin.   Turn right and leave it floored.


Someone did that in the cul-de-sac in my neighborhood went in to a yard ripped up grass and lost there bumper and there is a big parking lot 2 miles down the road.


----------



## MikeWi (Dec 16, 2020)

This will be fun. I'm driving my first FW drive car in 20 years, and I have a round trip work commute of 134 miles. In PA, where flat roads are a distant memory.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 16, 2020)

MikeWi said:


> This will be fun. I'm driving my first FW drive car in 20 years, and I have a round trip work commute of 67 miles. In PA, where flat roads are a distant memory.


FWD, winter tires? You should be good to go. Ice? Stay home.

My round trip is not quite that long about 52 miles daily. 98% interstate. I drive a Mazda 3 hatchback and with decent winter tires I don't have any problems. If it's icy, I just stay home. There is no point in letting some meathead run you off the road because he thinks his winter tires give him license to go the speed limit in icy conditions only to find out ice has the same mechanical properties with rubber whether it is 5 mph or 65 mph.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 16, 2020)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I'll be driving an old international for the next few days. By Thursday afternoon I'll have shifted the truck at least 35,000 times.
> Here is a picture of my rig from last year. Take note of the left rear tires.
> View attachment 347486
> View attachment 347487
> ...



That reminded me of when I was going to college in Klamath Falls Oregon at Oregon Institute of Technology. We were headed back to school going over the mountain on Hwy 97. The snow plow drivers use to fly on the road as they had many miles of road to maintain. Well we were following one of them, a tandem axle dump truck with large snow plow blade making a cut into the huge bank of snow built up from days of plowing to widen the road. All of a sudden the truck rear end flew up 6 maybe 8 feet and swung 90 degrees to the left out into the road way. Leaving him stopped perpendicular to traffic. I can still remember his face, he just looked at us and had this huge smile on his face, backed it up and continued the task at hand.

As we drove by that location we could see that he hit a huge rock frozen in the ice and buried in the bank. From the look on his face, it wasn't his first time he had found something solid in the snow bank. These guys put in huge amount of hours in the worst of conditions. Got to respect what they do. They spend a lot of time pulling motorists and truckers out of the snow.


----------



## Scra99tch (Dec 16, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> That reminded me of when I was going to college in Klamath Falls Oregon at Oregon Institute of Technology. We were headed back to school going over the mountain on Hwy 97. The snow plow drivers use to fly on the road as they had many miles of road to maintain. Well we were following one of them, a tandem axle dump truck with large snow plow blade making a cut into the huge bank of snow built up from days of plowing to widen the road. All of a sudden the truck rear end flew up 6 maybe 8 feet and swung 90 degrees to the left out into the road way. Leaving him stopped perpendicular to traffic. I can still remember his face, he just looked at us and had this huge smile on his face, backed it up and continued the task at hand.
> 
> As we drove by that location we could see that he hit a huge rock frozen in the ice and buried in the bank. From the look on his face, it wasn't his first time he had found something solid in the snow bank. These guys put in huge amount of hours in the worst of conditions. Got to respect what they do. They spend a lot of time pulling motorists and truckers out of the snow.




I was staying with a friend in Breckenridge at about 11:00 at night he comes back to the condo and says southern CO is getting hit hard lets go.  The rest of us packed up our crap and loaded into the conversion van and headed down to Wolf Creek CO.  On the way there between waking up and bathroom breaks we were strapping on our skis on the highway and getting towed.  No other cars or plows were out.  We started up the pass that the ski area was on and got there around 4am.  But the parking lot had about 2.0 ft of snow on it and we could not get in.  Across the road was a highway department shed and they were pulling in and out, we drove over threw the guy a beer and asked him to plow us a spot.  We followed him down the road a bit and he clipped the guardrail and rotated about 90 degrees before he turned around and helped us.  

We slept for 3 hours before the lifts opened.  Turns out it was skier appreciation day and tickets were $20. To top it off it was my 21st birthday and they closed the pass 1 hour before, we had the mountain to ourselves.  Skiing 3 feet of powder jumping off lifts and getting stucks in tree well drifts we were beat.  The ride home that day somehow I got food poisoning from a dry pack of ramen, a shot of  *Jagermeister*, or a Fat Tire Beer but it was miserable.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 16, 2020)

I just cleaned up this thread per the following updated Rule 12. Please be advised.









						[Read!] - Update to Rule 12 - NO POLITICS
					

We have been moderating some threads lately that either violate Rule 12 - NO POLITICS or are brushing up close to the line. There have been questions from members whose posts have been reported about why their post was deleted, or some comments about censorship have been made on the site. If...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 16, 2020)

Coming down pretty good in NE Md .


----------



## Papa Charlie (Dec 16, 2020)

Scra99tch said:


> I was staying with a friend in Breckenridge at about 11:00 at night he comes back to the condo and says southern CO is getting hit hard lets go.  The rest of us packed up our crap and loaded into the conversion van and headed down to Wolf Creek CO.  On the way there between waking up and bathroom breaks we were strapping on our skis on the highway and getting towed.  No other cars or plows were out.  We started up the pass that the ski area was on and got there around 4am.  But the parking lot had about 2.0 ft of snow on it and we could not get in.  Across the road was a highway department shed and they were pulling in and out, we drove over threw the guy a beer and asked him to plow us a spot.  We followed him down the road a bit and he clipped the guardrail and rotated about 90 degrees before he turned around and helped us.
> 
> We slept for 3 hours before the lifts opened.  Turns out it was skier appreciation day and tickets were $20. To top it off it was my 21st birthday and they closed the pass 1 hour before, we had the mountain to ourselves.  Skiing 3 feet of powder jumping off lifts and getting stucks in tree well drifts we were beat.  The ride home that day somehow I got food poisoning from a dry pack of ramen, a shot of  *Jagermeister*, or a Fat Tire Beer but it was miserable.



I miss skiing, knees are shot now, but spent a lot of day up on Mt Bachelor in Oregon. Back then ski pass was $12.00 per day regular price.

The worst storm I have ever been in was coming home from college for a weekend. My car was a 1974 Nissan with front wheel drive. We had turned off of Hwy 97 onto Hwy 58, this is high mountain country. The snow was coming down so hard you could not distinguish the ditch from the road. We pulled up to a spot where it indicated chains were required and as we got there a Greyhound bus was just pulling out. Well we decided to follow him as he had better viability and we could see those big red tail lights. The drive from where we were to Oakridge is only about 55 miles. That drive took us and the bus almost 4 hours. During that time, the wind would freeze the water and snow to the windshield wipers. We couldn't stop or take the chance of loosing the bus, so we would crawl out the door window and bang on the wipers to break the ice so we could see. When we got to the other side the Highway Patrolmen stopped us and asked where we came from, explaining the road had been closed for 4 hours. We must have just missed the closing. That was a definite pucker drive. Makes for a good story, but would not like to repeat it.


----------



## MikeWi (Dec 16, 2020)

I have a similar story going the opposite way, and just to visit a friend, that's all. Worse snow storm I have ever driven in before or since. Probably the dumbest thing I've ever done.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 16, 2020)

We had sleet and freezing rain this morning. Finally started snowing around 4pm. then it stopped around 5pm. The dogs have had a good time. Tried to load a picture but the site says it is too big?


----------



## Superburban (Dec 16, 2020)

The Vet says that about my dog too.



Easy way to reduce the size of a picture with windows, is to right click on the pic, then select edit. Then, the second box in the menu has a selection with two squares. when you select that, the top selection is for resizing. You can select percentage, or pixels. I usually try 80%.


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 16, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> We had sleet and freezing rain this morning. Finally started snowing around 4pm. then it stopped around 5pm. The dogs have had a good time. Tried to load a picture but the site says it is too big?



Just need to reduce the size of the photo before you upload.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim F (Dec 16, 2020)

7.5" in Williamsport,PA. and still coming down pretty good.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 16, 2020)

Jim F said:


> 7.5" in Williamsport,PA. and still coming down pretty good.


About the same here we made a jump out of snow and sent it every time we would crash it was really fun


----------



## Jim F (Dec 16, 2020)

10.5 " and still coming down pretty good.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 16, 2020)

Go look outside I can see 5 times farther than normally at this time really cool how much light snow reflects.


----------



## rwm (Dec 16, 2020)

Jim F said:


> 10.5 " and still coming down pretty good.


Holy cow! Yeah it looks like PA is going to get dumped on. 



Robert


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 16, 2020)

Elk Mountain and Montage might just open up for some skiing after this storm . We're getting a wintery mix at the moment , and I have to head into work . I heard we only had a handful of workers in so it'll be a good night for me .  They are saying that the snow will be back on around 1am , so I guess we're not done yet .


----------



## Jim F (Dec 16, 2020)

Pretty bad when you have to snowblow for the dogs......
My landlords Bull terrier/pit is even smaller than my Border-Pit........


----------



## Jim F (Dec 16, 2020)

'nuff said......


----------



## Superburban (Dec 17, 2020)

Yea, those pics bring back a few memories.


----------



## Jim F (Dec 17, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Yea, those pics bring back a few memories.


The last winter I was in Denver, had a 1977 F-250 with a 300 and t-18, 2X, was pulling people out and pushing snow with the bumper, chained up.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 17, 2020)

Always interesting to watch this as my father and his family actually lived on the curve in Altoona .


----------



## Jim F (Dec 17, 2020)

Official report from Airport, (IPT), 24.7", new record for single snowfall.............


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Dec 17, 2020)

Jim F said:


> Pretty bad when you have to snowblow for the dogs......
> My landlords Bull terrier/pit is even smaller than my Border-Pit........


my 15 soon to be 16 year old cattle dog runs outside a sticks her head in the snow and runs around. she still will play Frisbee. the mail truck was fish tailing up a hill and it had chains.


----------

